# foil packet - directly on charcoal?



## gregchudson (Jan 31, 2015)

Hey Folks,

I only do pork butts with my smoke EZ  (regular weber 22.5 extension body).   I ran out of wood chunks, had small pieces, chip like left in the bag.  So I made a few foil packets with the chips.

Are you supposed to put foil packs right on the charcoal?  I put a few on there, and was getting some nice smoke, but it looks like the foil is kinda burning... it's turning color.   Everything I read mentions having foil packs on the grate vs on the coals, but my grate is too far from my coals.

Anyway, so is it cool to have a foil packet right on the hot, burning coals?  Will it mess with the flavor of the food?

The foil is "all-purpose" heavy duty aluminum foil.

thanks!


----------



## mdboatbum (Jan 31, 2015)

I think you'll be fine, but there is some concern out there about aluminum "vapors" for lack of a better word. You could always just bury the chips in the pile of charcoal.


----------



## gregchudson (Jan 31, 2015)

IMG_20150131_123936334.jpg



__ gregchudson
__ Jan 31, 2015






Here are the three packets after i pulled them off the coals.


----------



## mdboatbum (Jan 31, 2015)

Just did a quick Google search and the main concern appears to be cooking food directly on or in aluminum foil. Something about the foil flaking off or leeching in to the food at high temps.


----------



## tucson bbq fan (Feb 1, 2015)

Heavy duty foil can sit directly on coals without problems.  It will turn brown/black after a while.  The only thing to worry about is light weight foil with open flames.  Light weight foil will catch fire if exposed to open flames and if it is hot enough.


----------



## gregchudson (Feb 2, 2015)

thanks!  I usually go pretty heavy with the hickory, but that is the way I like it.  I definitely don't need some "off" tasting smoke, so thanks for confirming.


----------

